# Subway / Train during rush hour



## JohnMtl

What is the subway / train like from Yokohama (specifically from Ishikawacho and Motomachi-Chukagai) to Tokyo. When do the trains / subways start getting bussy. My plan is to be on the train by 7:15/7:20 AM and back to Yokohama around 5:30-5:45 in the evening.

Your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## larabell

There's a subway from Motomachi-Chukagai that connects with the Tokyu Toyoko train line and, after that, with the Metro Fukutoshin line. The combination more-or-less follows the West side of the Yamanote loop, crossing the loop at Shibuya and Ikebukuro. Technically, that's Tokyo -- though if you meant Tokyo station, it's on the opposite side of town. There's a JR train from Ishikawacho that connects through to the Keihin-Tohoku line that runs up the East side of the Yamanote loop and stops at Tokyo station.

You might want to search around for a good set of train maps (there are several online if you're willing to do a bit of your own research). Also, there are several online route finders like Navitime or Jorudan where you plug in the origin and destination stations and they give you a handful of routes to choose from.

As for traffic... I can't say for sure because I haven't used that route at rush hour (in fact, I don't commute these days at all) but, if I remember right, 7am to 8am is right in the middle of the first morning rush -- those who have to be at work by 8am. The evening rush isn't so bad, especially at 5:30pm, because most office workers either stay late at the office or go out after work.


----------

